# XM 'Offers' Refund for Outage



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM said it would provide refunds to subscribers who were affected by its service
outage earlier this week. The company said customers who request a refund will
receive a credit for two days of service on a future bill.

A quick search on the XM website for "refund" and "outage"returned no relevant
results, so we suggest you try to contact XM by phone for your refund. Good luck.

*1-800-XM-RADIO (1-800-967-2346)*


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

UPDATE: A call to XM secured my own refund in the form of a credit to my account. 
If you call, be prepared to provide your XM Radio ID or you will have to answer an
incredible number of questions to establish you are who you say you are. Who else
would go to that much trouble in order to obtain a credit to someone else's account? 

:shrug:


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Nick said:


> UPDATE: A call to XM secured my own refund in the form of a credit to my account.
> If you call, be prepared to provide your XM Radio ID or you will have to answer an
> incredible number of questions to establish you are who you say you are. Who else
> would go to that much trouble in order to obtain a credit to someone else's account?
> ...


so what did that amout too $.86


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> so what did that amout too $.86


For that small of an amount, they ought to just credit everyone automatically. It certainly isn't worth the effort for me.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Christopher Gould said:


> so what did that amout too $.86


$.67 actually. but they actually rounded it up to an even dollar.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 5, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> For that small of an amount, they ought to just credit everyone automatically. It certainly isn't worth the effort for me.


Cost them a lot more to automatically credit everyone. I'm sure many listeners are unaware of any outage, were not using the service at the time, and/or don't want to bother making the phone call for a "lousy" dollar.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm not bothering, I’m cheap but not Charlie cheap.


----------



## rasthan (Apr 30, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> I'm not bothering, I'm cheap but not Charlie cheap.


lol good one! :lol:


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

I'm already getting over on them for the price of my service. I'm too lazy for this.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i wont be calling


----------

